# dating a bbw in public



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this. 

She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body! She jokes that i never put on any weight despite me eatin what she eats! She laughed when she found out that my thighs measure only 17 inches. Her arms arn't that far off lol! Most of the weight seems to be goin on her ass/hips and thighs and arms. She says she loves tall skinny guys above 6ft which makes me happy and says that 'opposites attract'- this meaning that skinny people and fat people go well together. Wud love to hear your views on this


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2008)

If she is a strong enough person to not let the looks bother her, you certainly shouldnt! When someone looks at you funny, just squeeze her a little tighter to you and smile proudly! Show those people that she is the one you choose to be with and that you are not ashamed!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Why would you feel guilty treating her? Thats a pretty serious issue mate, i know when i was in a relationship i sure as hell didn't feel "guilty" about treating my girl.

And so what if those guys think it's weird dating some whose a foot shorter than you, you should just concentrate on what you want to do and not what others think of that. You need confidence man, snap out of that self-conscious state, cause if you don't i can't see your relationship going anywhere.


----------



## Haunted (Aug 25, 2008)

Ummmmmm ..... 

Why should it matter how other people look at the two of you, 

I can say i'v noticed looks and stares and between misty and i we both interpret them differently, (5'4" 330 lbs I'm 5'11" 200 lbs) Misty is such an incredibly beautiful woman, that my first thought is they are staring at the pretty lady on my arm, she automatically thinks they are wondering how the fat girl landed me. which brings up the interesting point of how we see ourselves verses what others see. She goes on and on about how handsome i am etc etc. i don't see it sure there are days i look in the mirror and i see a good looking guy but generally i don't think i'm much of a prize, where as when i look at misty i see beauty she is so amazingly beautiful i could stare at her for days. My breathe has caught in my throat when i see her. 

Sorry back on topic, it also depends on the kind of look sometimes we get a warm smile i see them as appreciating the true love we have and that we radiate she see's it has a how nice he dates her despite her being so fat. i really need to boost her confidence a little here (actually she is very confident and very comfortable with her body she just has a negative vibe from society). sometimes it's a confused look and i have to agree with her on this one they are wondering what the tall thin guy is doing with the short fat girl but we both take a little pride away from those like (screw you skinny fat is where it's at) and we chuckle a little about these, and of course there are the occasional disgusted looks, I usually just chock those up to jealousy 

I guess my point is Who gives a shit if you get looks DO YOU LOVE HER!!! then thats all that matters and don't forget those looks might be because they see a couple deeply in love, very rarely will have to do with the contrast in size (maybe your just a disgustingly adorable couple)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this.
> 
> She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body! She jokes that i never put on any weight despite me eatin what she eats! She laughed when she found out that my thighs measure only 17 inches. Her arms arn't that far off lol! Most of the weight seems to be goin on her ass/hips and thighs and arms. She says she loves tall skinny guys above 6ft which makes me happy and says that 'opposites attract'- this meaning that skinny people and fat people go well together. Wud love to hear your views on this



People in general are just doofy slack jawed gawkers for all kinds of stuff. They will stare at cars passing by their house, an Asian lady pushing a baby carriage, a woman in a cowboy hat, a guy walking his pugs, punk rockers, a man on crutches, etc. Seriously, don't waste your interest on people who stare. You are putting too much signifigance behind the presence of you and your gf in the world than is necessary.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 25, 2008)

Just love your gal and treat her right. As long as you're both happy, nothing else matters.


My best to you both


Dennis


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sadly, society has and will continue to "look" at big people, men, or women, due to them not being the "norm", even though, in the real world, being overweight IS the "norm"...but, remember this, she is a HUMAN BEING! she has feelings,and, if u truly like her, u should not let ANY body make u feel bad or ashamed to be with her...u both have the right to go and do anything anyone else does...as hard as it may seem, ignore people, and their ignorance, enjoy her, enjoy ur lives, live them to the fullest, and show the world how happy u both r...it takes strength, but life itself takes strength, and i think u both will be much happier for it...


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 25, 2008)

You want my feed back? Ok... you asked for it. Here it comes...

Whenever those staring mother fuckers start giving you and your girl the eye, you grab her and you kiss her. Those fuckers want to stare, give 'em something to stare at.

No, I am not kidding.

You kiss her and then you stare right back at them. Let them read it in your eyes: _Yeah that's right, what?_

Don't feel shame, don't feel fear for her. Feel nothing except: I love this girl more than anything in my life, and everybody who's looking at us is going to know it.

Kiss her.
Hug her.
Hold her hand tight.

You do what you got to do to to make her feel special. And don't ever feel bad about it. It really doesn't matter what they say or what they think. They are just people and will disappear from sight the moment you change location. In that moment though, where you feel their judgmental gaze upon you, you need not say a word, but let your actions speak for you. Your actions should be clear to them:
_That guy loves his fat girl..... and I don't think he cares what I think._


----------



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> You want my feed back? Ok... you asked for it. Here it comes...
> 
> Whenever those staring mother fuckers start giving you and your girl the eye, you grab her and you kiss her. Those fuckers want to stare, give 'em something to stare at.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for your advice, i think your right, i shudn't care what people think when they see us, the most important think is to make her feel special and to show i love her more than anything.


----------



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Ummmmmm .....
> 
> Why should it matter how other people look at the two of you,
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for your response, i value it very much, i feel the same about my GF, i do love her very much, and shudn't let other people affect me, my girl is very confident too. I think my girl is beautiful too


----------



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Why would you feel guilty treating her? Thats a pretty serious issue mate, i know when i was in a relationship i sure as hell didn't feel "guilty" about treating my girl.
> 
> And so what if those guys think it's weird dating some whose a foot shorter than you, you should just concentrate on what you want to do and not what others think of that. You need confidence man, snap out of that self-conscious state, cause if you don't i can't see your relationship going anywhere.



hey, thanks for ur response, i can see what ur sayin, i treat her because i love her very much, and ur right when u say i need to be less self conscious when i'm together with her in front of people


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this.


being a tall-ish skinny guy myself, this is something i deal with, too.
all you can do, is just be good to her. make her feel safe, secure, and beautiful, and she'll come around and realize that you're playing for keeps. things can only get better from there.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

eh, stop worrying what other people think. people are always going to find something to say, no matter who you're with.

anyways, as far as opposites attract go, yeeeeeaaaassss. i definitely agree. i love being fatter/shorter than the dudes i date. plus if i'm out with a reeeaallly tall guy, i feel rounder when i stand next to him and that's kind of exciting. the contrast of a soft, feminine, fattt body (me) up against a tall, slender, masculine bod (boy) is so hot to me ;_;


----------



## tjw1971 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's not realistic to say "Why are you paying ANY attention to what other people are doing/looking at when you go out together?" It's human nature to notice, just as it's human nature for others to look at/stare at anything they find "out of the ordinary" enough to take an interest in.

That doesn't mean you should treat it as a negative though, either.

Some people really might be staring simply because they find it "interesting" that two opposites like the two of you got together and are dating. Staring doesn't imply them casting a "negative judgment" on you! For all you know, some of the "gawkers" might be walking off and later on, telling their friends what a "cool thing they saw earlier"?

Other times, sure, it's much more clear someone wants to be negative. I remember walking along a nightclub and restaurant-laden area along the riverfront with a g/f one time, when some idiot driving by slowed down, rolled down the window, and screamed "Beached whale!" at us. In cases like that? You just have to ignore them.... They obviously have a twisted sense of humor, and it's just not going to be "funny" enough to them to repeat it the next time if they don't get a reaction out of either of you at all.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> anyways, as far as opposites attract go, yeeeeeaaaassss. i definitely agree. i love being fatter/shorter than the dudes i date. plus if i'm out with a reeeaallly tall guy, i feel rounder when i stand next to him and that's kind of exciting. the contrast of a soft, feminine, fattt body (me) up against a tall, slender, masculine bod (boy) is so hot to me ;_;


yes, that's something that appeals to me too, so i know _exactly_ what you mean.
one of my favorite things about fat girls is the softness of their bodies. so feeling my small frame smooshing up against a soft and precious lovely is something so wonderful that i can't adequately describe it with words.


----------



## Victim (Aug 25, 2008)

I know FAs are wired differently, but I must be even more so, because I actually get off on the "WTF" looks. A few weeks ago in a pizza restaurant Theresa leaned forward a bit when I put my arm around her, indicating the desire for a back scratch/rub. So I lean over a bit and proceed to scratch her back. I look out from behind her head to see some guy at another table with that "eeew, how can you stand that" look being directed right at me. At that point I decided to start rubbing a back roll and leaned over a bit more and kissed the back of her neck. I think his face visibly changed color, but I didn't have long to watch because he whipped his chair around so he wasn't looking at me anymore. 

This is similar to a practice in the fantasy/sf convention community we call "freaking the mundanes". We dress up in costumes and act in character and go out in public in large groups. It's really fun to do.

If you've got the impression that I just like being different from everone else then you're right. I'm the ultimate non-conformist, and I even have the trophy wife to go with the lifestyle!


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you even sure that all these people are staring at you? Sometimes these things exist more in your head than they do in reality. I've found that strangers notice and care a lot less than you think they do.

Even if they are staring at you it doesn't really matter. You'll probably never see them again and they'll forget all about you eight seconds after they walk away anyway.


----------



## Haunted (Aug 25, 2008)

Also if they are staring you may very well be misinterpreting them!
I remember back when i was first discovering my preference i would stare at big girls in the mall and i know i was looked at as some kind of jerk when in fact i was admiring them. and i was trying to be subtle btw


----------



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

troubadours said:


> eh, stop worrying what other people think. people are always going to find something to say, no matter who you're with.
> 
> anyways, as far as opposites attract go, yeeeeeaaaassss. i definitely agree. i love being fatter/shorter than the dudes i date. plus if i'm out with a reeeaallly tall guy, i feel rounder when i stand next to him and that's kind of exciting. the contrast of a soft, feminine, fattt body (me) up against a tall, slender, masculine bod (boy) is so hot to me ;_;



hey, thankyou for your response, i love having a short fat girl by my side cause her body is so soft, and i love it when she puts her arm around my small waist when she's walking with me, giving me warmth. My GF loves my tall thin frame as it turns her on. I even don't mind bending down to kiss my fat girl as she rubs her chubby arms up and down my back


----------



## Tina (Aug 25, 2008)

I totally understand your perspective. When a guy loves his girl he wants to protect her. He wants to keep the slings and arrows away from her and doesn't want her to be hurt. It's a natural instinct, I believe. It's hard to see the looks, and let's face it, you cannot fight the world. You must, I believe, choose your battles. If it's in your face, it's something you'll have to address, but don't go looking for it or it will make you a crazy, angry mutha. Ignore it, like she does, but there will come a time when you'll likely have to address it with someone, just because of the ratio of insane, rude idiots to more normal, live and let live kinda folk.

Try to relax, don't be on guard, enjoy your time with your girl, but do think about how you'll address it when needed, because at some point, even if it's not terribly confrontational, a time will come when you'll feel the need to do or say something. Phil (Wrestling Guy), might have something to say on this, I'm sure. He's been 'round the block a few times with this issue, and has handled it in some interesting ways. You'll have your own style, though.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 25, 2008)

see now I dont understand this..I rarly see anyone look at me and Im 600 pounds...maybe cause I dont look at anyone..people look at you if you look at them..I love to have people look and stare and even make comments but there are never any..except for chinnesee people..I can count on them looking staring pointing every time..anyway just dont look at people enjoy each other and pay attention to each other:eat1:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 25, 2008)

ba216 said:


> She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes.
> 
> She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body!



She's given you the best advice you can get - ignore those looks. As others have already said, there will always be those who will be critical of who you are with, whether they are (in your case) fat, skinny, tall, short, black, white, brown, whatever.

*Hold your head up and be proud of the woman you are with*. You should _never_ feel ashamed of being seen in public with them. Appreciate her body. Lean over and give her a kiss in public, put your arm around those curves you like so much, squeeze her ass if you're really feeling daring. The amount of public affection you want to display is up to you.

It comes down to one thing and one thing only: are you going to let others' perceptions of the person you are with influence the relationship you have with that person? Or are you going to tell them to shove it, and be proud to be with your fat girlfriend?

That's all there is to it, really. It just takes confidence. :happy:


----------



## ba216 (Aug 25, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> She's given you the best advice you can get - ignore those looks. As others have already said, there will always be those who will be critical of who you are with, whether they are (in your case) fat, skinny, tall, short, black, white, brown, whatever.
> 
> *Hold your head up and be proud of the woman you are with*. You should _never_ feel ashamed of being seen in public with them. Appreciate her body. Lean over and give her a kiss in public, put your arm around those curves you like so much, squeeze her ass if you're really feeling daring. The amount of public affection you want to display is up to you.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for ur response, you've given me really good advice, i really value it, its all about being proud of the girl i'm with, and to appreciate her body more when i'm out in public. Its different when the two of us are just alone together, thats when we fully display our affection. It needs to be like this all the time, no matter where we happen to be. I know she's confident and proud of her body and the way she is


----------



## davoid23 (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to be embarassed when I was going out with the bigger girls at my school but now, heck, I'm proud! My GF is only just 5" and I'm 6"3'. She is around 250 I guess and, being so short, it is quite noticable. The thing is, I don't care what other people think anymore! I don't ever see them again and I know that I love my GF for her personality anyway, the weight is just a bonus! 

I love the way she feels pushing a little against me on the bus seats and how she jiggles a little going over bumps when I'm driving, so long as I enjoy all those things I know I will never be embarassed!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 25, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Just love your gal and treat her right. As long as you're both happy, nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> My best to you both
> ...



DING! DING!


----------



## ba216 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thankyou for all ur responses, i value each and every one of them, looking at some of the comments, i know that i just have to be proud of my fat GF and make sure i make it clear in public. I like the comments made by Bolder Boulder FA- 'that i should squeeze her ass if i'm feeling daring'
Thanks again, if anyone has anything more to add by way of responses, then ur very welcome.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Aug 26, 2008)

Its not so much what either one of you see in each other, its just that you're so physically opposite each other like that you stand out.


----------



## olwen (Aug 26, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this.
> 
> She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body! She jokes that i never put on any weight despite me eatin what she eats! She laughed when she found out that my thighs measure only 17 inches. Her arms arn't that far off lol! Most of the weight seems to be goin on her ass/hips and thighs and arms. She says she loves tall skinny guys above 6ft which makes me happy and says that 'opposites attract'- this meaning that skinny people and fat people go well together. Wud love to hear your views on this




You are focusing on all the wrong things. That is, everything and everyone else but her including your seemingly zealous fascination with the size difference between the two of you and she's noticed it. If you don't start to put the focus where it belongs she'll be gone.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Dating a bbw in public is not an issue unless you make it into one. As long as the two people are happy with each other's company, who cares what others say or think. I have dated bbws or ssbbws to be specific and it has not been an issue for my and my dates as we have enjoyed each other's companies and ignored any negative look/comment. Most people would give us the stare but rarely any comment. I am small myself 5-4 130 lbs and women I have been dating have been supersized mostly.


----------



## Victim (Aug 28, 2008)

Love makes its own statement. I let the world know that it cannot deny me my love.


----------



## thickbob (Aug 28, 2008)

I consider this totally an attitude matter. I date supersize or bigger. When I see people gawking at us, I generally think that they are considering one of two possibilites:

1. Wow, he must be a real STUD if he's able to take care of her.

2. Wow, if she's able to get him, she must REALLY have something going for her.


----------



## ilikeblackhats (Aug 29, 2008)

the poster of this thread is not 6'1 116. thats damn near impossible. im 6'1 and a little bit under 150 and im skinny as fuck. i seriously doubt it would be physically possible for me to get under 130. if i weighed 116 i would die.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Aug 29, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> You want my feed back? Ok... you asked for it. Here it comes...
> 
> Whenever those staring mother fuckers start giving you and your girl the eye, you grab her and you kiss her. Those fuckers want to stare, give 'em something to stare at.
> 
> ...



What you said, amen.


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, from the way you described her they might be looking at HER.

At a RenFaire once when my wife was in her corset a man walked in to a tree staring at her boobs. Once in a restaurant a man's wife almost slapped him out of their booth for staring so hard.

I'm just saying, especially if its mostly guys, it might not be about you.


----------



## pinkylou (Aug 31, 2008)

I love all these replies. Dont allow other people looking at you make you feel bad about yourself or your relationship. My ex husband let other people looking at us get to him so much that he became paranoid about it to the point where we didnt socialise together anymore. Needless to say, thats why hes my ex now, im proud of myself and deserve better! Be happy and love each other!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 9, 2008)

I am very proud to be seen with my SSBBW in public,but sadly I only rarely enjoy that opportunity due to the distance between us,and the fact that she is a slow recovering agoraphobic,also has big issues with the thought of other so called 'normal' people staring at her near 500 pound size,there arent many 500 pounders in the UK,but I will keep plugging away as I love her and am very proud of her,she loves herself in private with me,and I make her feel very sexy,and I hope this will build her confidence,along with her making friends on this site.


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 9, 2008)

lmao that's awesome!!! i love it when stuff like that happens  

score another one for the fat girls hehe

as for the topic on hand..i love it when the guy i'm with has enough confidence to behave exactly as some of these other men have stated. Just grab her and lay one on her  




Fat Brian said:


> At a RenFaire once when my wife was in her corset a man walked in to a tree staring at her boobs. Once in a restaurant a man's wife almost slapped him out of their booth for staring so hard.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive found that when people stare at me and the person I am with as though they are thinking "what are they doing together?" I just smile...and then the looks change to "I'm jealous, I wish I was that happy." Have you thought that maybe the looks they are giving you are of a jealous nature? 

I can say that in my experience that when I am with someone who shows me that he is proud to be with me (whether by holding my hand,smiling at me, kissing me, cuddling or giving me a hug) in public...that it makes MY confidence SOAR. So, my advice to you is to enjoy the company that you are with..and pay no attention to people whom may be giving you looks, cos its all about you..and not the onlookers' insecurity.


----------



## velia (Sep 10, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> You want my feed back? Ok... you asked for it. Here it comes...
> 
> Whenever those staring mother fuckers start giving you and your girl the eye, you grab her and you kiss her. Those fuckers want to stare, give 'em something to stare at.
> 
> ...



_You must spread some reputation around before giving it to T_Devil again._


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Ive found that when people stare at me and the person I am with as though they are thinking "what are they doing together?" I just smile...and then the looks change to "I'm jealous, I wish I was that happy." Have you thought that maybe the looks they are giving you are of a jealous nature?
> 
> I can say that in my experience that when I am with someone who shows me that he is proud to be with me (whether by holding my hand,smiling at me, kissing me, cuddling or giving me a hug) in public...that it makes MY confidence SOAR. So, my advice to you is to enjoy the company that you are with..and pay no attention to people whom may be giving you looks, cos its all about you..and not the onlookers' insecurity.



I will do anything it takes to give my girlfriend a confidence boost,as she needs it badly on the rare occasions she leaves the house with me,looks like Im in for the long haul,but im sure it will be worth itas she is one fantastic babe x


----------



## JohnWylde (Sep 14, 2008)

Opposites attract!

I think there is certainly some truth in the old adage Opposites attract

You could just see it as natural selection at work, potentially moving your offspring nearer the average!
In my case, I just think that curves are the most feminine and sexy attribute and supersized ladies have the best curves for me.

Since I am 63 and under 200 and can look almost slim, while my gf is well over 500, I am sure we do get some stares but what the hell, we are usually looking at one another so we dont even notice.
In fact its more likely people will stare at us down in the southern states because Im white and she is black but again, what does it matter what other people think?

So like all your respondents, I agree that its your own feelings that matter, not those of strangers. Having said that, just think how many men are staring out of pure jealousy that you have a curvy lady on your arm! I know I always think people who stare at us are just thinking, damn thats one lucky guy

Lil john





ba216 said:


> hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this.
> 
> She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body! She jokes that i never put on any weight despite me eatin what she eats! She laughed when she found out that my thighs measure only 17 inches. Her arms arn't that far off lol! Most of the weight seems to be goin on her ass/hips and thighs and arms. She says she loves tall skinny guys above 6ft which makes me happy and says that 'opposites attract'- this meaning that skinny people and fat people go well together. Wud love to hear your views on this


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 16, 2008)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Dating a bbw in public is not an issue unless you make it into one. As long as the two people are happy with each other's company, who cares what others say or think. I have dated bbws or ssbbws to be specific and it has not been an issue for my and my dates as we have enjoyed each other's companies and ignored any negative look/comment. Most people would give us the stare but rarely any comment. I am small myself 5-4 130 lbs and women I have been dating have been supersized mostly.



This morning I was taking my SSBBW girlfriend on one of here rare trips outdoors,just to a coastal village in the south of england.
We had not long parked up and I went off to buy a snack for us.
I was only gone 10 minutes or so when a unbelievably rude woman ,a total stranger took a pop at my gf over her size, I wasnt there to sitck up for her,and she was very distressed by this,she was sat in the car minding her own buisiness,and its this sort of behaviour which turned her into a recluse.
How have others on this board tackled this problem,as every time this happens its a step back for her and doesnt need this hassle.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> This morning I was taking my SSBBW girlfriend on one of here rare trips outdoors,just to a coastal village in the south of england.
> We had not long parked up and I went off to buy a snack for us.
> I was only gone 10 minutes or so when a unbelievably rude woman ,a total stranger took a pop at my gf over her size, I wasnt there to sitck up for her,and she was very distressed by this,she was sat in the car minding her own buisiness,and its this sort of behaviour which turned her into a recluse.
> How have others on this board tackled this problem,as every time this happens its a step back for her and doesnt need this hassle.



Honestly? I became mean and nasty, took up smoking and refused to take shit from anyone. The look on my face was usually enough to deter anyone from offering unsolicited commentary. In case they did, I developed a keen eye for a person's flaws and learned to capitolize on them with a sharp tongued response. This worked for me but it's not for everyone.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 16, 2008)

Dating its a deal, always, to date someone in public means you like the other person so much and you feel so proud that you want to show off her beauty to the rest of the world.

if the girl its a bbw, its just like anyone else, i have dated many girls and believe me not all them has been big girls, and always there are bad intentioned people staring or talking gossip. if i were as lucky as you are guys and being able to meet a bbw and date her i would take her everywhere, because my proud of her would be always bigger than any gossip or weird people around.

just live in your own zone, you and your girl no one else matters.

and if someone is too stupid with you both, crush his face with a fist and say, "oooops, i think now you cant say more shit" an go away.

i did that one day and never again people in that places talk about the girl i dated, at least not in front of her.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Honestly? I became mean and nasty, took up smoking and refused to take shit from anyone. The look on my face was usually enough to deter anyone from offering unsolicited commentary. In case they did, I developed a keen eye for a person's flaws and learned to capitolize on them with a sharp tongued response. This worked for me but it's not for everyone.



PS: I would NOT recommend taking up smoking. It took me years to finally quit. A horrible habit.


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2008)

One thing that happens to Theresa when I'm not around is people will actually try and walk THROUGH her. 

"How can they not see me when I'm so big?!?"

When we're together it doesn't seem to be as much of a problem. Anyone who tries to walk through her then is going to have to get through me...


----------



## Mikey (Sep 16, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Ummmmmm .....
> 
> Why should it matter how other people look at the two of you,
> 
> ...



You are right on the money and I could not have said it better myself!!!


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 16, 2008)

I am an FA and I have a SSBBW-wife and I have to admit I love watching thin/fat couples.  The contrast makes look the fat partner sexier. I think thin men and fat women fit perfect. 
So don't worry, . One day you will love the sensation you get when you be out with your girl. 



ba216 said:


> hey, i'm a fat admirer and i've been dating this girl for 3 months. She stands at 5 feet 1 inch tall and her weight is around 350lbs. I'm 6 feet 1 inch tall and i weigh around 116lbs. I like her for who she is, as well as the physical attraction. When i started dating her, i was so happy to be with her out in public, but then i noticed people giving weird looks whenever they would see me and her together. They probably think 'what is that tall skinny guy doing with that short chubby girl?' She tells me to ignore them which i try to, however i find it hard to sometimes. She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen. Wud be great if people could give me their opinions and views on this.
> 
> She's proud of who she is which makes me proud. I feel bad for treating her, by taking her out to places to eat; she has put on a bit of weight lately, but i complement her on her extreme pear shape body! She jokes that i never put on any weight despite me eatin what she eats! She laughed when she found out that my thighs measure only 17 inches. Her arms arn't that far off lol! Most of the weight seems to be goin on her ass/hips and thighs and arms. She says she loves tall skinny guys above 6ft which makes me happy and says that 'opposites attract'- this meaning that skinny people and fat people go well together. Wud love to hear your views on this


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2008)

ba216 said:


> She worries from time to time that i'l leave her for some skinny girl but i reassure her that it won't happen.



Don't _you_ worry that she'll leave you for someone with more integrity? If you're finding it hard to be seen in public with a fat woman... Well, it speaks volumes, I would think.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Don't _you_ worry that she'll leave you for someone with more integrity? If you're finding it hard to be seen in public with a fat woman... Well, it speaks volumes, I would think.



touche' !!!! :bow:


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 18, 2008)

Babes you left out on more factor our age difference .
I am to busy looking into your handsome blue eyes to notice any stares we might get.
I think most people wonder how did such a country girl hook up with a handsome gentleman. 
I love being in public with my guy it makes me want to flaunt my size even more and hopefully some single ssbbw will see there are men out there that adore us.








JohnWylde said:


> Opposites attract!
> 
> I think there is certainly some truth in the old adage Opposites attract
> 
> ...


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sorry this happen to your girlfriend. I thank god I live here in the U.S.. My guy has told me how England is not fat friendly and I know I would not make it one week over there because if someone was bold enough to comment on my size to my face they might be sporting a fat lip for a while.
I once had a young child say to her mother "look at that fat lady mommy" to which the mom said shhh the child said but... and the mom said sternly I said hush, being the person that I am I looked the lady ion the eye and asked her did she not teach her child to tell the truth and that she should not try and correct her for telling the truth man you should have seen the look on her face. I just smiled and walked away. I think things like that teach old and young alike that there is a SA world out there and they need to get with the program.


QUOTE=squidgemonster;921030]This morning I was taking my SSBBW girlfriend on one of here rare trips outdoors,just to a coastal village in the south of england.
We had not long parked up and I went off to buy a snack for us.
I was only gone 10 minutes or so when a unbelievably rude woman ,a total stranger took a pop at my gf over her size, I wasnt there to sitck up for her,and she was very distressed by this,she was sat in the car minding her own buisiness,and its this sort of behaviour which turned her into a recluse.
How have others on this board tackled this problem,as every time this happens its a step back for her and doesnt need this hassle.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnWylde (Sep 18, 2008)

Gee thanks Renee for reminding me how old and decepit I am lol.

But I do love it when you flaunt it - not that you could look petite anyway.

John






chocolate desire said:


> Babes you left out on more factor our age difference .
> I am to busy looking into your handsome blue eyes to notice any stares we might get.
> I think most people wonder how did such a country girl hook up with a handsome gentleman.
> I love being in public with my guy it makes me want to flaunt my size even more and hopefully some single ssbbw will see there are men out there that adore us.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you,chocolate desire,for showing that you care,along with a lot of Dims members,only wish the general public would be more understanding and tolerant of supersized folks,then there wouldnt be a problem to face .


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 22, 2008)

my man is just an inch or two taller than me and I am about 5"6 and I am 200 and he is about 150 or <. because he is with me he feels a million more times more confident about being an FA and is not shy about me and flaunting me about. He thinks I am very beautiful. I dont get stared at and if I do, I dont notice it and dont care. God made me this way and he sees me very very beautiful so no I am not ashamed and I dont believe any woman ever should be. 

I used to be very shy out with friends who were all skinny but now I dont care, I am fat and they dont care either and i will say straight out that something wouldnt fit me or I am too big for it and dont care! 

be beautiful ladies


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> my man is just an inch or two taller than me and I am about 5"6 and I am 200 and he is about 150 or <. because he is with me he feels a million more times more confident about being an FA and is not shy about me and flaunting me about. He thinks I am very beautiful. I dont get stared at and if I do, I dont notice it and dont care. God made me this way and he sees me very very beautiful so no I am not ashamed and I dont believe any woman ever should be.
> 
> I used to be very shy out with friends who were all skinny but now I dont care, I am fat and they dont care either and i will say straight out that something wouldnt fit me or I am too big for it and dont care!
> 
> be beautiful ladies



Beautiful Red,you probably dont get stared at because you are only 200lbs,and there are a lot of ladies that size about,my GF is close to 500,and in the uk there arent many that large,however ,to me she is just gorgeous,but
the stares and occasional rude remarks cause big issues for her,no matter how proud I am of her,and because of this she very rarely leaves her home.
as such behaviour by the narrow minded and shallow general public makes her not want to face them.Members of this site do not come under 'general public'as you are all a very supportive caring lot,and it is much appreciated.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 22, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Beautiful Red,you probably dont get stared at because you are only 200lbs,and there are a lot of ladies that size about,my GF is close to 500,and in the uk there arent many that large,however ,to me she is just gorgeous,but
> the stares and occasional rude remarks cause big issues for her,no matter how proud I am of her,and because of this she very rarely leaves her home.
> as such behaviour by the narrow minded and shallow general public makes her not want to face them.Members of this site do not come under 'general public'as you are all a very supportive caring lot,and it is much appreciated.






I agree. The fact is the general public has been cultured to "hate" fat, which in turn is often interpreted as "fat people". Our TV, our news, and even our visual entertainment 99.5% of the time leans on the anti-fat. Fat is bad. Fat is unhealthy. Fat people are gluttons and gluttony is a sin. We are ingrained from childhood to be afraid of being fat. And that is the biggest key in all of this. FEAR. We are taught to be *terrified* through the threat of shame, embarassment, digust, even DEATH that being fat is wrong/bad/shameful etc.
Fat (ness) is the one and only still living, cultured, allowed, and even encouraged, prejudice....
200 pounds (to me at least) isn't fat. Yes it is fat to some, and definately fat by medical standards, but it's kind of like being "a little" bad. For example, if you believe drinking is wrong, you are less likely to feel as much animosity towards a person who does it once or twice a year than the person who chooses to get snockered every weekend. The person who drinks every weekend will usually have a much darker place among your perceptions than the one who only does it occasionally. 
There are more people in this world that might not agree with but can accept 50 pounds of "over weight" than 300 pounds of "overweight"....
This kind of "metering" of hate is done through every branch of our human cultures.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 22, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I agree. The fact is the general public has been cultured to "hate" fat, which in turn is often interpreted as "fat people". Our TV, our news, and even our visual entertainment 99.5% of the time leans on the anti-fat. Fat is bad. Fat is unhealthy. Fat people are gluttons and gluttony is a sin. We are ingrained from childhood to be afraid of being fat. And that is the biggest key in all of this. FEAR. We are taught to be *terrified* through the threat of shame, embarassment, digust, even DEATH that being fat is wrong/bad/shameful etc.
> Fat (ness) is the one and only still living, cultured, allowed, and even encouraged, prejudice....
> 200 pounds (to me at least) isn't fat. Yes it is fat to some, and definately fat by medical standards, but it's kind of like being "a little" bad. For example, if you believe drinking is wrong, you are less likely to feel as much animosity towards a person who does it once or twice a year than the person who chooses to get snockered every weekend. The person who drinks every weekend will usually have a much darker place among your perceptions than the one who only does it occasionally.
> There are more people in this world that might not agree with but can accept 50 pounds of "over weight" than 300 pounds of "overweight"....
> This kind of "metering" of hate is done through every branch of our human cultures.



I do agree with that, I am not incredibly fat at least not yet, I guess I just think of it because of previous school torments but that doesnt mean I dont feel just as insecure in certain places but also I am afraid to be anymore as well which was my whole point.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe I'm a dumb old country boy these days, but isn't the statement "dating a bbw in public" redundant?

What else would you do with them if you dated 'em? Aren't most legitimate dates in public?

Just putting it out there...........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Maybe I'm a dumb old country boy these days, but isn't the statement "dating a bbw in public" redundant?
> 
> What else would you do with them if you dated 'em? Aren't most legitimate dates in public?
> 
> Just putting it out there...........



I half-laugh to myself every time I read the title....as in there are other ways to date a BBW?

Anything else isn't really "dating"......:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I half-laugh to myself every time I read the title....as in there are other ways to date a BBW?
> 
> Anything else isn't really "dating"......:doh:




But, you do hear about closet cases who never quite seem to get out the front door with the object of their desire. Sad thing is, private ' dating ' seems to be a reality for some folks.

But, yeah, I don't think I would personally call it....dating.:doh:...indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> But, you do hear about closet cases who never quite seem to get out the front door with the object of their desire. Sad thing is, private ' dating ' seems to be a reality for some folks.
> 
> But, yeah, I don't think I would personally call it....dating.:doh:...indeed.



Monique....it's wicked evil to mention closet cases............they all need TLC....


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monique....it's wicked evil to mention closet cases............they all need TLC....


 
I propose they stay in the closet. Heaven forbid we unleash them on the fat community!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monique....it's wicked evil to mention closet cases............they all need TLC....




Sowwy:blush:


Add that to the list of evil things I do/am. ..* sniffle *


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Monique....it's wicked evil to mention closet cases............they all need TLC....



Please send all closet cases to:

Wrestlingguy
c/o Closet FA Training Center
Fatopia, NJ


I will be happy to return them either trained in how FA's should act around fat women, or burned to a crisp.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Please send all closet cases to:
> 
> Wrestlingguy
> c/o Closet FA Training Center
> ...




Expect arrivals soon...:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Please send all closet cases to:
> 
> Wrestlingguy
> c/o Closet FA Training Center
> ...



*Phil: will this include an afternoon of soft warm hugs from lovely BBWs or an afternoon of LegLocks, Headlocks,Armbars and ChickenWings*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Phil: will this include an afternoon of soft warm hugs from lovely BBWs or an afternoon of LegLocks, Headlocks,Armbars and ChickenWings*



How about the ol figure four headlock Tony?

I love the good old days of wrestling.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How about the ol figure four headlock Tony?
> 
> I love the good old days of wrestling.



*Hi Susannah: Hmmm kind of depends who is dishing out the punishment to the unsuspecting FA - a cute curvy BBW :wubu: :wubu: or Sweaty Wrassler   *


----------



## Victim (Sep 24, 2008)

You can use positive AND negative reinforcement. Give them the BBW until they commit a personal foul, then they get the wrassler for a while...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

Victim said:


> You can use positive AND negative reinforcement. Give them the BBW until they commit a personal foul, then they get the wrassler for a while...


 
For some reason, Im thinking that Tony meant BBW wrestling


----------

